
Show HN: Lark, a modern parsing library with Earley and LALR(1) implementations - erezsh
https://github.com/erezsh/Lark
======
jwilk
You should put "Python" in the title.

------
snowcrshd
Very nice!

And the documentation looks pretty good.

Congrats for the good job!

~~~
erezsh
Thanks!

